# replacement bolt



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I accidentally broke my bolt screen (aka) lost it. Which firmware prevents revolutionary root? How can I tell if I am unable to use the method??


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

From what I've read here the only update that breaks revolutionary root is the 2.11.605.9 RUU but have also read that you can flash .5. I'm not exactly sure though since I'm on CM7.

Sent from my CM7bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

My software version says 1.70.605.0. I'm wondering if this correspondsto the ruu number. If so its probly still froyo and I might be able to use the old fun adb method...


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

I think that matches the ruu #. I didn't ever use anything except adb to root mine back in June when I got it. Just try to stay away from the latest update because that's the one that breaks root.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah I was able to root using the old adb push method. This phone is actually more receptive to overclocking than my first one!


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I actually even considered grabbing a nexus since my bolt was kia but I checked it out and decided I'm happy where I am...


----------

